# Can you claim JB if you register as a Sole Trader?



## redi (28 Jul 2010)

If a PRSI worker accepts a voluntary redundancy package and then starts working for himself (Sole Trader) for the first time, is he entitled to Job Seeker's Benefit? 

Is he automatically excluded?

Is he obliged to inform Social Welfare when he has registered as a Sole Trader?

Is it  a function of the revenue department to determine if benefits should not have been received and then recoup these when tax returns are filed?


----------



## Tessi (28 Jul 2010)

Jobseekers benefit is only available to people who are unemployed and seeking a job.   The benefit is only paid to people who have paid their paye/prsi contributions in the past and now find they have no job.  If you have taken vol redundancy you are still entitled to JB but not if you start working for yourself. If you are a sole trader and working for yourself ,you're not looking for a Job as a paye worker are you?  If you continue to work as a sole trader and become unemployed in the next few years you will also not qualify for JB.  Your best bet is to email the social welfare through their web site and get the exact and correct information from them.  you won't have to give your pps etc for them to answer the inquirey if you don't want to.


----------



## ExBanker (29 Jul 2010)

redi said:


> If a PRSI worker accepts a voluntary redundancy package and then starts working for himself (Sole Trader) for the first time, is he entitled to Job Seeker's Benefit?
> 
> Is he automatically excluded?
> 
> ...


 
Hi There, 

I was made redundant in February. I would propse the following to you. 1. Get registered for Job seekers Benefit. 2. Get in touch with dept of SW in relation to the "Back to Work Enterprise Allowance" Scheme. I have joined this and set up my own business. Under the terms of the scheme, you can claim your JSB, without means test and earn as much as you can for the first 12 months. 

Not sure if the fact you took voluntary redundancy is a factor. You will need to prepare a buisiness plan for the BTWEA scheme. Feel free to contact me if you require anything further.


----------



## Welfarite (29 Jul 2010)

Have a look at the guide to getting back to work keypost at top of this forum


----------



## jonq74 (30 Jul 2010)

ExBanker said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I was made redundant in February. I would propse the following to you. 1. Get registered for Job seekers Benefit. 2. Get in touch with dept of SW in relation to the "Back to Work Enterprise Allowance" Scheme. I have joined this and set up my own business. Under the terms of the scheme, you can claim your JSB, without means test and earn as much as you can for the first 12 months.
> 
> Not sure if the fact you took voluntary redundancy is a factor. You will need to prepare a buisiness plan for the BTWEA scheme. Feel free to contact me if you require anything further.


 
I second this.... my wife took advantage of this scheme.. but its not like handed out for any old thing.. you need to have a business plan and prove to the social welfare officer that the business has the potential to take off before she/he will recommend approval... not sure if they pay you for 12 months from the start of your back to work enterprise allowance or for your first 12 months JB only????


----------



## redi (4 Aug 2010)

Thanks Ex Banker and Jong 74!

That information was extremely helpful! At least I have a direction to go in now. Best of luck with your own Enterprises too


----------

